# Audi TTRS Enhancement Detail with Swissvax Crystal Rock - ex



## RussZS (Jan 25, 2012)

I completed this detail a while ago but thought some of you may like to see it?

Excuse the state of my unit in the pics, the floor was unpainted etc at this stage...

**********************************************************************************************************

Today saw me breathe a bit of life back into a stunning Daytona Grey Audi TTRS.

This particular TTRS is in fact Milltek's ex-Demo Car!

The owner picked this up from a TT Specialist a couple of weeks ago and brought it right over to me for inspection. It was littered with RDS's and needed a general machine polish to restore some life back into the paint.

The owner also wanted some solid protection laying down and opted for Swissvax Crystal Rock.

On to the detail...

Upon arrival:


DSC02443 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels, tyres and arches were dealt with first using Smart Wheels, G101, Swissvax, EZ and Vikan brushes:


DSC02447 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02448 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02449 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then the car was snow foamed to begin breaking down the dirt/dust on the paintwork, using Bilt Hamber's excellent Auto Foam:


DSC02453 by RussZS, on Flickr

The paintwork was then hand washed with Auto Finesse Lather and a CQuartz mitt, then rinsed and treated to IronX, which lifted very little fallout:


DSC02454 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tardis was then used to clear up any tar spots, then the car was rinsed again and moved inside for claying:


DSC02456 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02457 by RussZS, on Flickr

Very little was lifted, most of that which was seemed to be rubber, presumably from trackdays from its previous ownership.

I then dried using a combination of:

Uber Drying Towel:


DSC02458 by RussZS, on Flickr

and Aeolus 901X:


DSC02459 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02461 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next I began assessing the paintwork. I only had the car for a single day, so that aim was to tackle the deeper RDS as safely as possible and to give the car a single stage machine polish to remove any swirling.

Some pics of the defects and correction:

RDS


DSC02463 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02467 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02471 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02478 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50:


DSC02480 by RussZS, on Flickr

Flake pop:


DSC02483 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02487 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02489 by RussZS, on Flickr

Bird poo etching:


DSC02490 by RussZS, on Flickr

Removed:


DSC02491 by RussZS, on Flickr

RDS before


DSC02493 by RussZS, on Flickr

After


DSC02496 by RussZS, on Flickr

The flake was gorgeous after machine polishing:


DSC02506 by RussZS, on Flickr

Marks on rear bumper (at the bottom):


DSC02512 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02514 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02516 by RussZS, on Flickr

After the correction work, I tackled the interior using Auto Finesse Spritz, Auto Finesse Crystal and Zaino Z9:


DSC02518 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02519 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02520 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were protected with Zaino Z2P after an IPA wipedown:


DSC02522 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tyres with Pinnacle Onyx:


DSC02525 by RussZS, on Flickr

Exhausts with Mercury


DSC02526 by RussZS, on Flickr

The paint with Crystal Rock:


DSC02524 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some afters:


DSC02538 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02540 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02542 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02544 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02545 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02546 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02549 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02477 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## RussZS (Jan 25, 2012)

A few pics of CR beading too:


DSC02529 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02530 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading 


DSC02550 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up we have a white Audi A4 for an Opti Coat 2.0 Protection Detail and and a red Focus ST for an Enhancement Detail.

Edit - some more pics from tonight:


DSC02562 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02564 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02565 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02567 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02575 by RussZS, on Flickr

Cheers,

Russ.


----------



## RussZS (Jan 25, 2012)

Then a top up...

*************************************

Thanks all 

This car has since been into Audi for new brakes and they TFR'd it, so the CR has died!

I had it back in tonight briefly to pop some more protection on to it - this time using the new Britemax Vantage wax.

I'm impressed to say the least!


DSC04464 by RussZS, on Flickr

Great flake pop still for a wax:


DSC04461 by RussZS, on Flickr

Beading is very tight:


DSC04466 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04462 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04471 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04470 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04469 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04468 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04467 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04482 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04480 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04474 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04473 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04472 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04475 by RussZS, on Flickr

Durability will determine is this is my new favourite <£50 wax, but ease of use, smell and looks are right up there!

Russ.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Stunning work


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Where abouts are you based? Do you have a website?


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Cracking work Russ 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work looks 100% better


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

Simply stunning, love the colour.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow mate, truly stunning work.
Looks incredible.
Where are you based?


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks fantastic, .however, I can't understand why Crystal rock at nearly £800 a pop has 'died', and you replace it with Britemax Vantage wax at £40 a pop??? Please explain..ta


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

toonmal said:


> Looks fantastic, .however, I can't understand why Crystal rock at nearly £800 a pop has 'died', and you replace it with Britemax Vantage wax at £40 a pop??? Please explain..ta


He said that Audi had used TFR when it was in the garage for work on the brakes and would have stripped the wax off. At a guess I'd say the owner didn't want to pay the cost of an expensive wax / or didn't see the benefit in it being reapplied over the cost of a less expensive wax.


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Russ can yo do my car? Looks wicked where you based?


----------



## hugo- (Jul 28, 2012)

Russ is based in the Birmingham iirc.

Company is Midlands Car Care.

http://midlandscarcare.co.uk/


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Fantastic


----------

